# Offshore/bluewater rigging instruction?



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Who would be interested in a West Side offshore rigging seminar of sorts? Would be at my place out on Innerarity. No dates, just curious if there is any interest.

Mike


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Rigging*

I may depending on the date. I have lots of experience offshore and wouldn't mind helping out


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

Sounds like a good Idea, Let me know the date and time! Im always up for learning new things.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds good Mike!!


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

I would be up for that too! never can know enough....


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

I'd be game as long as im off that day.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sounds good!


----------

